# Son having open heart surgery today-prayers for him are welcome



## Aneeda72 (Jun 19, 2019)

To make the story short, son went to doctor for what he assumed was an anxiety attack over his dads lung cancer and sisters move.  Turns out it was his heart and he is having emergency open heart surgery today.  Surgery will be at least four hours.  His condition has worsened over the week and a half since he was diagnosed.

Any prayers for his recovery would be appreciated.  His name is Richard.  Thanks.


----------



## norman (Jun 19, 2019)

He is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Aneeda,,will be keeping Richard,you&family in my prayers
Please keep us updated with his progress Sue


----------



## Ronni (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh what a shock!!!  Sending love and light to Richard and to you all!  :love_heart:


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 19, 2019)

Best wishes.

Don't forget to take of yourself to be there for him


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2019)

Was wondering where you were Aneeda.  Best wishes for Richard, may he be well.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 19, 2019)

Thats a huge shock, You just never know what's going on with our bodies... I ask you Please Jesus, Please watch over Richard during his heart surgery today. Please wrap him in your love, and hold on to Aneeda and the family, Please Lord Jesus watch over them all! God Bless this Family!


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2019)

Sending good thoughts his way....


----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2019)

Thinking of you all at this terrible time  Aneeda, may Richard make a good recovery


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2019)

Thinking of you and your family and wishing your son a speedy recovery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2019)

Aneeda, I hope the surgery goes well and he recovers completely.  Thinking of Richard and wishing the best for him.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2019)

Sending Prayers for your son.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you all.  His surgery was very difficult, according to the doctor, and 6 hours long.  (We just got home.).  He is still sedated and on the vent.  He was on the heart lung machine for two hours plus.  They found the valve was non-existence, just calcium deposit with a small hole which let the blood pass back and forth.  It was the worst case the surgeon had ever seen.  No one could believe he was able to function and felt fine.

I really believe everyone’s prayers helped him survive.  Hopefully he will recover fast.  He will need this surgery every 10 years. He now has a valve which is made out of a cow’s heart.  Amazing.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you Lord Jesus for answering our prayers, and I ask you to continue to hold and comfort Richard, and all of his family, Again Jesus Thank you...


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Richard!  Thankful to hear that the surgery went well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for the update Aneeda, good to hear the surgery went okay.  Hope he continues to do better.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2019)

*Aneeda, sending best wishes for your son's speedy and full recovery.  *:hug:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2019)

That is such good news. Take care of yourself and a speedy recovery for your son.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 20, 2019)

Good news. There are lots of things that are good about the good old days, but none of them are as good as modern medicine! Here's hoping he has a speedy and uneventful recovery (says the lady who's scheduled for heart surgery on July 5).


----------



## 911 (Jun 20, 2019)

I just read this thread. I’m glad all is well to this point. When you say the blood was passing back through it, the doctor meant that the valve was leaking or “regurgitating.” I heard that phrase a few years back when I escorted a prisoner to the hospital for his open heart surgery. 

The next time he needs a valve replacement, they should be able to do it through the groin. The doctor is now able to take the new valve and just like doing a heart catheterization, he will go up through the groin and place the new valve inside the old valve. No more ripping open the chest cavity, although some insurance companies still require doctors to do it the old way. 

Isn’t modern medicine great?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey Aneeda, so glad the surgery went well and he is recovering.  That must have been so hard on him and everyone to bear.  Heart conditions are scary.  Someone in my family has them, too.

Praying for a speedy and full recovery!:love_heart:


----------



## twinkles (Jun 21, 2019)

prayers  are being sent your way  for richard--hope he is feeling better


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm just reading this thread so I pray that your son will continue to heal and heal well.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Just noticed this thread. So glad the surgery was a success and hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

Prayers for speedy recovery...My valve is part dacron patch..

Had it for 44 years now...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 21, 2019)

Aneeda--how are things?   I hope your son is recovered from the surgery and the move went well.


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2019)

Holding your son in the light. Hoping all went well.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 21, 2019)

prayer forwarded


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Jul 22, 2019)

hubby had it done last year -they have come a long way with heart operations now -- my hubby was very bad hardly could get his breath -
but he came through it slowly but surely -- special care for 5 weeks ,,even though he has diabetes .. hope all goes great for Richard -will be a blessing when all over ……………..


----------

